# Need help with tapes- mike/eric/anyone?



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, I completed the tapes back in March and seemed to be doing pretty well wiht my IBS-D until about a month ago. Then, I had a relapse of D, followed by a little C, and recently back to some D.I am still trying to wean myself off of my meds - which are currently at 60mg of imipramine (down from 125mg) and 1.5 immodiums per day (down from 4 per day last fall). I would like to get pregnant at the end of 2001 so that is my motivation for getting off the meds. So what should I do with the tapes? I started the whole series about 2 weeks ago. Is this a good move? Any other advice for me on them? Should I try to listen to them at another time of day (currently I do them at bedtime and fall asleep almost immediately or find myslef distracted by other thoughts and not really listening). I want to get the max benefit out of the tapes and don't seem to have had the consistent and significant success that others have had here and I can't quite figure out why. Any advice for me????Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper, first of all good luck with getting pregnant.







Doing them over will is not a problem and will benefit you. Mike, is having a hard time with his computer and is buying a new one shortly so hee can get back to answering the posts.I suggest trying them at a different time and see how that goes. Before you start try to get relaxed and move the thoughts of the day out of the way. Some breathing techniques can be helpful. Recently, I have been using some chinese massage balls that have a tone in them that my neighbor gave me. When I move them around in my hands they make a chime noise. I do that for a couple minutes before I self-hypno myself and I focus on just that sound and it seems to help clear my mind. I say this because there might be something you have which might help with this effect and it can help, some chimes or something soothing. Just a thought and its been helping me focus better.You don't have to do anything special, but perhaps the change of day and being a little more concious of what he's saying so you can use the imagery more clearly during the day.Give it a shot, the weaning off the meds could be messing with you some, but this will all work out, so be patient and keep plugging away and it will get better for you.Keep us updated and when Mike is back online he can help you out.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for your response and encouragement, Eric. I am trying to pay more attention while listening to the tapes so hopefully it will help out.I am still having some problems but hope they improve soon.Thanks...


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Partypooper,Have you seen improvement up to this point, even if it is minor? Improvement will continue over time, and listening to the tapes again is a good idea. However, try to relax while listening, and let the words flow over you. It is more important that Mike's words bypass the conscious and reach the subconscious. The subconscious mind has the resources to bring about change.Think about this for a minute. You know when you're trying to think of something, maybe a movie you've seen, and it's right on the tip of your tongue, but you can't quite think of it. Later, you're laying in bed, almost asleep, and the name pops into your head. Has this ever happened to you?The subconscious mind has access to much more information than the conscious. Try to relax and allow yourself to go into hypnosis while listening. Your subconscious will take in the information and make changes. Like with me, it may take a while to see the changes (6 months for me.) Keep at it, and don't be discouraged, it will keep getting better.







AZ[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 07-04-2001).]


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks, AZmom,I will keep at it and hope it helps. I did see some definite improvement with the IBS-D (almost normal! it was great!) for a few months but also was taking imipramine (an anti-depressant that causes C) so not sure what caused the remission. Now that I am reducing the meds, I am having more D. UGGHH. Hopefully, it will get better as I relisten to the tapes.Also, this week has been unusually stressful. I found out on Sunday that my parents are getting divorced after 35 years of marriage so maybe that is making it worse. Hopefully, the tapes can help me deal with the anxiety/stress over that too.I'll keep you posted


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Partypooper,Sorry about your Mom and Dad. That could certainly be a factor in your setback. It's good that you've had some success. Intuitively, I think you may want to keep listening to the tapes while you taper off the medications. Your system will have to keep making adjustments while you go off the meds. I think you just need to realize that it may take some time for your system to get into balance. The tapes seem to help with general stress and anxiety too, so keep at it, especially as you go through so many changes right now.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper, sorry to hear about your mom and dad, that is very tough thing.How are you doing now, is it getting any better for you? let uss know because I think we can help here.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

hi, eric and azmom - i have been doing better over the past couple of days with the D. i am still doing the tapes and am on day 30 something now. i am trying to listen more closely to the tapes instead of paying attention to my "racing thoughts".the ibs related anxiety comes and goes. it is certainly not as bad as previous months but still annoying and can be hard to deal with at times.let me know if you have any further advice for me. thanks for your concern


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Partypooper,It's good you're not listening to your racing thoughts, but try not to concentrate on what Mike is saying. Rather, allow the words to wash over you. Just listen to the sound of his voice, allow yourself to relax. If your thoughts wander, just gently bring them back to Mike's voice. It sounds like you're doing very well, keep it up.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

PartyPooper, Sounds like ya might be on your way







Just wanted to pop in & say how sorry I am about your folks. We just went thru this with my inlaws only believe it or not they were married quite a few years longer. I know it is rough but hang in there & be gentle with you. Doing the hypno for yourself is a great way to take care of you.I'll be thinking of you. BQ


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the nice responses. The support is very helpful.I just got back from spending the past 24 hrs with my parents (both seperately of course!). It was more stresful than I had even anticipated. My stomach immediately started going into ibs-d stress mode. Luckily,I know that it is acting up in response to the severe stress over the past 2 days.I am more determined than ever to beat this IBS thing though. I am looking forward to listening to Mike's tapes tonight and not having to think about anything at all! Thanks again for listening...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper, sorry it was tough for you. Just remember were here when ever you need us. My parents seperated when I was young so I don't remember, but know they love you and things happen we can control. Hang in there and show your love for them and its a tough time for everyone I am sure.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi All,Party P, all good advise.Seems like you have lots going on at the moment, your parents slitting up, is quiete a deep thing - your support system for all your years will be changing, so its a biggie for you too.Coming off the meds is another support system that is moving away.Pressure to to mdes free to help conception is a big stressor on yourself, and of course you have everyday issues of your own to deal with. Feel free to drop me a line and I will give your comments some thougts and see if I can work out a structure of listening for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, Mike -Thanks for the response. I would love some advice from you on a listening schedule. I am currently down to 50 grams of imipramine and 1 to 2 immodium caps daily to control the D. I had one very bad D attack on Tuesday but the rest of the week has been nomral in frequency although looser than prior months. Any help would be very appreciated! I really want to be med free but am very frigtened of the return of the IBS-D.Thanks!


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

bump for mike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper,Mike has been super busy, but I will have him get back to you here right away.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper, mike is away today, but I will be talking to him tomorrow. Are you just following the schedule right now?Let me know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, Eric -Thanks for the reply. Right now I am on around day 58 of the tapes (second time). I am on 50 mg of imipramine and 1 to 2 caps of imodium. I have had some D attakcs recently. UGGHHH. I have noticed that they are worse during high stress times (which I have had a few of recently.Thanks for passing on to Mike for me!


----------

